# Accessing Rear Panel - Nissan Rogue 2015



## TheRogueDrivere (May 13, 2016)

Hello!

I'm trying to fix my Gas Fuel Door Release Cable for the Nissan rogue 2015...The plastic tab fell into the body of the vehicle so I cannot pull it out....To replace it/access it, I have to remove the interior back side panel on the rogue (15)...is there any guide online or does anyone know how to do this? I have found guides for Altimas and the older nissans..but not the newer ones.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
I just did a Google search for
Nissan Rogue service manual
And the first result will take you to a page on a competing forum that has the manuals for the different years. Not sure which section it will be in, but if you search through the sections you will find the instructions and diagrams to remove the inner panels, and every other bit of your rogue as well. Hope it helps.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It's in the int.pdf section for the 2015 model. A really great resource they should offer here in my opinion. Only drag is their versions do not include the index section which makes searching through it super easy.


----------

